# Giant Alum smallmouth



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

2 footer...caught early spring.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Took forever to figure out how to upload pics...finally


----------



## nitefisher (Jul 8, 2009)

That fish is incredible! Great catch! Did you get a weight on it?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

Wow that is nice fish it looks like a lake erie fish :B


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

No weight...just length and photo shoot. Threw her back.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Rainer Wolf said:


> No weight...just length and photo shoot. Threw her back.


Nice....throwing them back is the only way.....they are natural breeders in there and that is good genetics


----------



## dihardhunter (Mar 4, 2013)

Wow...just wow.


----------



## Boostedawdfun (Sep 15, 2012)

Nice! This is my cousins friend that caught this smallie last year at Alum as well. 22" and 6lbs.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Very nice fish, I wonder if the reason they have taken off so well is that not many guys actually target them there?? I mean most everyone is after LM, Musky, Crappie, Eyes and even Catfish.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome fish I wish I could find a smally bigger than 15 inches!!!!!!!!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Awesome smallmouth!!



Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Very nice fish, I wonder if the reason they have taken off so well is that not many guys actually target them there?? I mean most everyone is after LM, Musky, Crappie, Eyes and even Catfish.


That could be. Although I believe most bass tournies allow for both LMB & SMB. My theory is the abundance of shale cliffs and outcroppings at Alum...makes for good SMB habitat.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Net said:


> Awesome smallmouth!!
> 
> That could be. Although I believe most bass tournies allow for both LMB & SMB. My theory is the abundance of shale cliffs and outcroppings at Alum...makes for good SMB habitat.


+1 ....I catch all mine out in the open water areas looking for saugeye.....and release them all


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

Man that fish is unbelievable. Never caught any smallmouth near that size. Great job.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Net said:


> Awesome smallmouth!!
> 
> That could be. Although I believe most bass tournies allow for both LMB & SMB. My theory is the abundance of shale cliffs and outcroppings at Alum...makes for good SMB habitat.


Very well could be.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Holy hell in a handbasket that's some awesome bronze...

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## rkierner (Jun 17, 2013)

That's a beautiful fish. Clean and huge! Thanks for throwing back


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

When I stuck my thumb in her mouth, the strength of her jaw was insane. Almost hurt. 
I'll never forget her.
Thanks everyone. 
Good one Jami...chuckle chuckle


----------



## medicsnoke (Jan 14, 2007)

amazing fish! Congrats


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

here's one just under 21 and just under 5lb from alum in late april. trolled jointed shad rap
my buddy holding the fish. released to lay her eggs










and my dad's from last summer 21" (on a worm harness.lol)


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful fish! That lake does have a few huge smallies in it doesn't it. That looks like the biggest one I have ever seen from there though.

This would be an awesome picture for your wall!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Nothing to see here, move along!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> Very nice fish, I wonder if the reason they have taken off so well is that not many guys actually target them there?? I mean most everyone is after LM, Musky, Crappie, Eyes and even Catfish.





it hasn't taken off, the smallmouth fishing has actually declined over the past few years... and every bass fisherman I know targets smallies on alum creek, that's what its known for.... 

as for the fish... that's probably the biggest one ive ever seen come out of alum... if it was indeed 24'', I would have loved to see a legitimate weight... prob 6 or 7lbs...


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

lordofthepunks said:


> as for the fish... that's probably the biggest one ive ever seen come out of alum...* if it was indeed 24''*, I would have loved to see a legitimate weight... prob 6 or 7lbs...


How big do _you _think it was?

I think it's really big!


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

Nice fish!


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

wow, amazing fish! nice belly on her too


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

That is a monster! Congrats! I caught a 22" smallie on Alum last year and what I found to be most incredible was the size of the mouth on it (fist-sized) and the jaw strength like you mentioned. Your fish was an absolute hog though!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

streamstalker said:


> How big do _you _think it was?
> 
> I think it's really big!


if he had said he measured and weighed it, I certainly would not have questioned those dimensions.... its a monster, no question...


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i really, really hope it doesnt turn into one of these kinds of thread. that smallie is massive.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

gerb said:


> i really, really hope it doesnt turn into one of these kinds of thread. that smallie is massive.


I'm sure it won't, multiple people have said they've caught huge ones in Alum and his fish is absolutely giant even compared to the others. It looks like it could eat the one I caught last year. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Awesome fish, Congratulations!!!!


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

That is a huge smallie. Unbelievable fish! Congratulations!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

so what'd you catch him on?


----------



## ccart58 (Mar 5, 2010)

very nice catch!!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Travis Lewis, with me in my boat, Caught her on a big crankbait, way out off a well known point...in April. Measured her, 2 footer! 23.9 inches!!! Fish of a lifetime. His fiancé doesn't want a replica in the living room....I fun fish these days, & have been every week with Travis for the past four years. His training is complete, he is a legitimate "stick". 
I hope to get him a trophy one day, tuff to go on weekend. When we do , look out!


----------



## shwookie (Jun 15, 2007)

Fish of a lifetime. 
Congrats.


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

You can retire on a fish like that...


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats that is a dandy for sure, I can imagine how your pulse must of been racing along with your thoughts.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Thankyou everyone


----------



## ShaneR (Jun 7, 2004)

23 1/2" my son caught a few years ago


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

That smallie is HUGE! I caught several 22"ers last week up in Minnesota and that one does look a little longer than those.

I've wanted to target smallies in Alum for a while now but haven't ever spent enough time strictly doing it. Always end up chasing saugeye or crappie.

Here is my best from the trip last week.


----------

